# Beamer and Radar (his brother) playdate



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Today Beamer had a big surprise! His brother Radar came for a visit! 
Beamer and Radar played for a solid 3 hours without stoping.. Bemer has been sleeping for the past few hours.. lol


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

more pics


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

A video of the 2 playing.. this is near the end... Beamer is almost DONE by now. lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like they both had a blast and thanks for sharing photos. Do you think both of them remembered they were brothers?


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

How sweat. That is adorable. Did they ever hang out before? They look like they could remember they were litter mates. 

You made my night. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Ryan..GREAT photos and video! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Rita,
Yeah, they have seen each other a few times since they were seperated at the breeders.. but not in a couple months though... they had a great time!

Ryan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Rryan,
thanks for the pictures...I really enjoyed them! I bet they know they are brothers!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

aww brotherly love!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Ryan, it's nice to see Radar again. How is Derek & family doing, we miss him.

I also love the video, it was nice to be able to see them playing together.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like they had a great time!! I love playdates & Pictures!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like the Team-Cream brothers had a great time, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That was fun. They looked like they had a great brotherly time together.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and video, Beamer and Radar look like they had a great time. Is Derek coming back to update us on his future family?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're so cute together. Beamer looked exhausted by the end of the video. Bet he had sweet dreams when he napped. They're adorable.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There is nothing better than seeing Havs just beibg Havs. They are adorable.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That was fun to watch! Playdates are so much fun for the furbabies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute to see your pictures and video Ryan! I see Derek had Radar clipped down...I don't think I would of recognised him. He really looks different,but I bet he is easy to care for.

Tell Derek we need updates on Radar and how his wife is doing with her pregnancy etc. He was so thrilled,I bet he'll make an awesome Dad!

Thanks for sharing your playdate!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are both so white, it's great to see them together. Looks like they were thrilled to be together again.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Derek and Dovanna are both doing well! I'm sure he will be on to give an update soon!

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahhh that is SO cool! Great pics and video!

Kara


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like they had a blast! It's always great to see them play to the point of exhaustion. Nothing more satisying then seeing your dog crash for 3 hrs because he was playing. I wonder if they recognize each other. I took Bogart to to the breeder where I got him from for a visit. His dad kept trying to hump him lol. I couldn't tell if they recognized each other. But I do believe Havs recognize other Havs and seem to play really well together.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan~ Great pix and video of Beamer and Radar! Looks like the brothers just "picked up where they left off"! ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Those are fun photos of Beamer and Radar!!! I bet the remember each other from the early days :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this !! What a great thread, seeing the brothers together like that. Cool!!! They are having so much fun. Very cute!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey All,

I just caught wind of the pics from the pladate. That was a great day although next time I will have to bring the Litter Box. Radar went on the carpet since he's not used to other places and going potty. It was a great day had by all especially the boys. We will definitely be doing that again. 

Derek


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, it's amazing how much difference a haircut can make. They are adorable.


----------

